# probleme synchro ipod shuffle sous XP



## polar_888 (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Je possède un ipod shuffle première génération.
Cet ipod marche parfaitement sur mon pc fixe.
Je possède également un pc portable Asus G1S. Initialement il y avais Vista dessus mais j'ai réinstallé XP dessus.
Depuis que j'ai XP pro, lorsque je connecte mon ipod shuffle, le logiciel iTunes se lance normalement, il reconnait mon ipod mais lorsque j'essaye d'ajouter un morceau le logiciel rame pendant 10-15 secondes pour finalement me mettre le message d'erreur : "L'iPod << nom de l'ipod >> ne peut pas être synchronisé. Le disque requis est introuvable. 

J'ai testé mes ports USB mais ils fonctionnent parfaitement avec des clef USB ou des disques dur externes.
J'ai réinstallé iTunes et le logiciel Ipod avec le cd fourni avec mon ipod mais ça n'a rien changé.

Je suis un peut a cour d'idées  
Merci d'avance pour vos réponces


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2008)

Tes port USB ne seraient pas en USB 1 et non USB 2?

Ce soucis ressemble beaucoup a un port USB qui manque de puissance. 

Teste sur les autre port si tu en a et éventuellement sur un HUB alimenté bien sur.


----------



## polar_888 (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour 
C'est une possibilité mais comment sait on si nos ports sont en USB 1 OU USB 2.0 ?


----------



## polar_888 (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai trouvé la solution a mes problèmes ^^. Il s'agit apparemment d'un problème qui peut parfois arriver avec les utilisateurs de XP
Voila le lien (très bien expliqué) qui m'a aidé a résoudre mon problème http://www.iaddict.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13835


----------

